# Repurposed Grain Bin Rings



## DLivestock (Sep 6, 2020)

Had a neighbor that was getting rid of a 27' he had 2 rings disassembled and was giving them away. i took them home and im wondering what i can use them for, Any ideas?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Flatten them out and use them as an alleyway, crowding tub for sheep/goats.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We bolt em back together and place em over our fans on the bins, four 4x4's and its a quick roof. I've also bolted several together and built a frame under it and used 4 pieces of 1 1/2' pipe as legs and it covers our airlock and grain cleaner.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Swimming pool


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been looking for some of those for a while now. I have sulcata tortoises that are 100lbs and want to make a pen for them.


----------

